
Reverse Engineering the Mind: Brain and Cognitive Sciences [video] - pharrington
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5spI5HVgBhM
======
eli_gottlieb
There's no audio!

~~~
Oatseller
It starts at about 30 minutes

~~~
Oatseller
They've updated the video to remove the initial 30 minutes of silence

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Ah, wonderful.

